# Another New 210Rs Owner



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello fellow Outbackers!

This weekend we picked up our first travel trailer, a 2010 Outback 210RS. Its one of the newer builds with the electric rear slide and awning. We tow with my 2004 Nissan Titan w/Big Tow. Our first tow was about 50 miles out to our storage space and the Titan+210RS did great. I've towed open car trailers for years and thought that towing an 11 foot tall wall at 60 mph would be a real workout for my truck but was quite pleasantly surprised that the truck hardly noticed the trailer. We had the dealer install the equalizer hitch and a friction sway control and to be honest I have no idea how to adjust the sway control. I tightened the lever until I could'nt budge the slider. I didn't notice any sway on our short trip but it wasn't windy. The only other issue I have is we can't really lower the awning without hitting the top of the open door. Looking forward to many camping trips this summer!

Tom & April


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

First off, WELCOME to outbackers!
Second off, by your username I am guessing a Washington resident?
I have the 21rs and Equalizer hitch but no friction sway control as the equalizer takes care of that and the Weight Distribution.
As for the awning, have the end by the door high enough to open it and then slope the other end slightly so the water will run off away from the door.

Now get out there and ENJOY!



Lakewood said:


> Hello fellow Outbackers!
> 
> This weekend we picked up our first travel trailer, a 2010 Outback 210RS. Its one of the newer builds with the electric rear slide and awning. We tow with my 2004 Nissan Titan w/Big Tow. Our first tow was about 50 miles out to our storage space and the Titan+210RS did great. I've towed open car trailers for years and thought that towing an 11 foot tall wall at 60 mph would be a real workout for my truck but was quite pleasantly surprised that the truck hardly noticed the trailer. We had the dealer install the equalizer hitch and a friction sway control and to be honest I have no idea how to adjust the sway control. I tightened the lever until I could'nt budge the slider. I didn't notice any sway on our short trip but it wasn't windy. The only other issue I have is we can't really lower the awning without hitting the top of the open door. Looking forward to many camping trips this summer!
> 
> Tom & April


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the group, we got a 210RS in Nov and are looking forward to getting it out and enjoying it. it is an awsome trl for the price. our first camper trl .


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new Camper!

WOW, these 210's are popping up everywhere. Must be a nice floor plan.


----------

